# Please help, pregnant or not after d&c??



## Frodge

hey ladies! i'll try to explain as short as posible..

So 2nd of april of 2013 i found out i was pregnant. I was bleeding couple days later brown blood and went 3 times to emergency and they kept on sending me home without helping me. i was sooo scared. on the 9th of april (one week later) i went AGAIN demanding that they help me now cause i was not gonna leave. So they did, and found out they baby didnt have a heart and died at about 5 weeks and 5 days. So that same day, april 9th, i had a d&c. Bleed about 3 days, more like spotting. never been so depresed in my life. my face was swollen for days because i cried so hard non stop.. anyways, one week later i went for a checkup, my doctor said i was fine, no more explanations, and sent me home.
So due to that, i thought i couldt get preg till i had my period again. So i started having lots of sex -sorry haha- after one week of d&c.
Then sudenly the idea popt in my head out of nowhere that i could be pregnant again. i thought that was imposible, but i checked online anyways for info. Well turns out a woman can get 1-2 weeks after miscarriage (and/or d&c) pregnant again. I didnt think to much of it, i thought there was no way it would happen to me. so i continued to have unprotected sex. That following week (almost end of april) i started getting really bloated, random headaches, dizzy spells, naussea, lower back pain, HORRIBLE mood swings.. and then later my boobs got reallyy sensitive (tingly, BIGGER -even my man said that-,sore) soi thought ok i would just get my period. well its been now 6 weeks and 2 days and still no sign of period. I have done a pregnancy test four days ago (sunday 19th of may) (cheapie, dnt know if theres a dif between cheap test and expensive if there both sensitive?) and that test was a very faint positive, so i thought maybe remaining hormones? then today i did an expesive test (dif brand) and it came out very visible, dark positive. I'm so confused now, and i have all of the symptoms. Could i really be pregnant again? 
i wont be going to my towns hospital thats for sure!! but the next hospital is pretty far away so it would really help if you ladies could help me out? thank you!! 

p.s. so sorry for the long text!! just want it as clear as posible for the best answers!


----------



## Butterfli11

It is possible that you could be pregnant if you were having unprotected sex. However it is still possible that you have the hormones of pregnancy in your body from your last pregnancy. 
I had a d&c 2 weeks ago and took a pregnancy test a few days ago and it said I was pregnant. (But I'm not) I suggest finding a doctor your comfortable with and have them give you a pregnancy test. I'm surprised that at your follow up apt they didn't check your hormone levels???

Good luck to you am I hope everything works out for you

God bless


----------



## Frodge

thank you for you reply!
I know it just stresses me that they didnt explain anything to me or test my Hormone levels afterwards like a Doctor should do. I just found out how things really work after a D&C online..
Thanks again for the reply!
God Bless :)


----------



## Frodge

So tuesday (28-05-2013) marked 7 weeks since my D&C. Still NO period, i have had boob pains (from very heavy pain to lighter pain) for two weeks straight (today it's 2 weeks). So Monday(27-05-2013) i got my blood test done (hormone testing) and i'm still waiting to do my second blood test to see where my hormones are at. One day before that Sunday (26-05-2013) before i showored late morning i noticed how once again i had alot of discharge (about a week already, sorry TMI!) and this time it was definitely light pink with a tiny bit of brown in it. From then on i have had a bit less discharge, and only white.
Just waiting for another blood test...

could it be that i am pregnant?

Since i did have a d&c at not even 6 weeks of pregnancy i assume i didnt have that high hormones so its just weird that after more then 7weeks i still have no period.. Just gotta wait for those blood test results i guess..


----------



## Nina83

Didn't they have you come in for a post MC/D&C check up?
Your doctor should have called you in to make sure everything was taken out. That way you could see if there's anything new in there.
It could just be from hormones, the bleeding could be spotting throughout the period between D&C and period, but it could also be implantation, or spotting prior to period.
Have you taken another HPT?


----------



## Frodge

Hello,
I went back 1 week after my D&C and she only asked if i was in pain or was bleeding. THAT'S IT. 
But i find it hard to believe that Hormones would still remain after more then 7 weeks of D&C, and i didn't have many hormones from my pregnancy to begin with, and i wasn't even 6 weeks along as the baby was already dead and i had to get the D&C.

But today i should be getting my results. I just hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## Krissy485

frodge good luck on ur results today


----------



## Frodge

thank you i really appreciate your message! in 30 minutes about i will know :)
i will post results as soon as possible! :)


----------



## Frodge

Ok so. They only did 1 blood test (isnt a second one needed?) and they gave me the results in an envelope. They told me it was all clear there. Ok so i went home and opened it, and it says my hormone level is 4,990. I asked for more explanations (am i pregnant, or what?) and they haven't responded me yet..

Ok so, i didn't have alot of hormones at my first pregnancy i'm almost 100% sure the doctor said 3,000 something and my baby died at 5 weeks and about 4 days (thats when they noticed it dead, could have been earlier even) so i would have had around 3,000 hormones i guess?. But now i have more and it's been more then 7 weeks since my D&C, no period in between, so i think it's impossible at my position to have level 4,990 hormones and it being the rest of the first baby right?

These doctors are driving me MAD.

What do you people think?


----------



## Nina83

I think it mean your pregnant Hun!
UNLESS there is still some pregnancy tissue left in your body. I really think it's odd they didn't do an US, and that they didn't explain?
Is this YOUR doctor? I'd switch.


----------



## Frodge

Hello :)

I did actually switch! They just keep on getting worse :(
But in an hour about i will be getting an ultrasound done by yet another doctor to see whats going on in there and not doubting anymore.

I will update as soon as i can :)


----------



## Nina83

Oh wow, I'm sorry you're having such bad doctor experience!
I'm not sure what week you'd be, but I'm sure a sac will already be visible!


----------



## Frodge

Well i did a lot of research on the Internet and i would be probably between 5-6 weeks pregnant if it is in fact a new pregnancy.
Well, i will soon find out :)


----------



## Krissy485

frodge- for your sanity I hope it is a new pregnancy and the last dr didn't just do a botched job. I know it would make me much happier! oh how I wish my levels were that low to start with. last time mine were checked was when I was 7+1 and baby was still alive and I was 101,000+. I have to call Monday to get my recheck scheduled and see where I am at.

fx I will be looking for an update!


----------



## rayraykay

First of all I'm so sorry for your loss & the bad doctors. That sounds absolutely terrible.

However from what it sounds like to me... It's a new pregnancy. I will be waiting to hear an update :hugs:


----------



## Frodge

who knew that replies would make me this happy? I just love when somebody takes the time to read my concern an reply to me. so thank you all ! :)

OK so i went to a new Doctor and i couldnt be happier. He TOTALLY knew what he was doing, what to ask, and he was super nice and friendly. i have never in my life felt so good around a doctor. So i did the vaginal ultrasound.
Results: Very visible sac and i'm about 5 weeks along :)

Then later he was talking about it maybe being a molar pregnancy since he couldnt see an embryo. I am familiar with Molar Pregnancy (i have done alot of research on it) and i so far have NO symptoms (my Hormone level is perfect, so far everything is like a normal Pregnancy, thought i am aware that these symptoms may appear in the 6th week). But from what i have learned is that at 5 weeks ultrasound is normally, in most cases, WAY to early to see an embryo and to early to say it's molar if my symptoms are all normal. So i have to have another ultrasound in 2 weeks (which would be 7 weeks pregnant, then there should be a baby and a Heart beat)! But sadly with a different Doctor :(
But i will not go back to my old ones, i will find new ones and i know where to go now. 
So yeah i am pregnant then :D
I am just really scared of the molar pregnancy he mentioned! i couldnt bear losing another baby :(

What do you think it is? Baby or Molar?


----------



## Frodge

when i said i couldnt bear to lose a nother baby i mean i cant live with the fact that there was another pregnancy gone wrong (Molar could be a empty sac, or a baby that didnt develop because of molar)


----------



## Frodge

Oh one more thing, this doctor said i most likely had identical twins in my first pregnancy, since the sac was alot bigger at 5 weeks then now 5 weeks.

i just cant believe my other doctors wouldnt know that or tell me that? :(


----------



## Nina83

Why can't you see him next time?
5 weeks is still early to see anything, and I'm sure there will be a tiny little bean of a baby next US.
I am thrilled for you, congratulations!!! <3


----------



## Frodge

Thank you, i really hope so!!
Sadly he lives 4 hours away from my city and i dont think he's coming by anytime soon again, so i will just look for a new doctor (not in my area thought haha)


----------



## bluestars

Are you still testing pos in ptest? Any updates? Xxx


----------



## Frodge

Hello :)
well if you look at the previous pages you can see some updates :)
If there's anything new then i will definitely update as soon as i can!

But for now everything is still normal, i feel very happy and pregnant :)
Just waiting for that 7 week ultrasound (in 2 weeks) to make sure i have a healthy baby !!

So if anybody would want to, i would very much, from the bottom of my heart, appreciate any prayers! Prayers can help alot ;)


----------



## bluestars

Aww Frodge I didnt see the other page there! Congratulations thats great news! Keep possitive as 5 weeks is still early too see. Fingers ans toes crossed and prayers sent your way <3 

<3 xxx


----------



## Krissy485

congrats! I hope the next two weeks go by faster!


----------



## Frodge

Thank you very much for your kind replys!! They really do help me to be positive :)

I will keep on being positive!
And thank you all for the positive reply's! i really hope this pregnancy works out, and i wish the best of luck for all of you too !!


----------



## Frodge

So far everything is going well, symptoms are all still there and i'm still feeling happy and pregnant :)

Just wanted to say that on the 18th of June i have another ultrasound, and i'm really happy for that one i can hardly wait! I should be seeing my little baby with heartbeat! :)

So fingers crossed! 

p.s. i will try to update on that day after my ultrasound!


----------



## Krissy485

congrats on having a scan set and good luck! I will for sure be thinking of you and looking for the update!


----------



## Frodge

Sorry for taking so long!
It's just that there was so much going on, including my ultrasound being canceled before, so i finally got it done TODAY (yes, after 6 weeks i finally got another ultrasound)
So.. I don't have Molar which every nurse and doctor said i probably would have (i dont know why). I HAVE A BEAUTIFUL HEALTHY BABY!! A complete Baby! i saw it's Brain, Heartbeat, arms & legs, even it's face! :D
I saw it today for the first time, as i burst into tears of joy then suddenly the baby jumped up and started moving around ! Like it was sharing the excitement!
I saw a complete little human, MY little human!
And i was couple weeks of.. i thought i was 11wks3d today, but actually i'm already 13wks3d ! So i'm just starting my second Trimester! 
So i am living proof of getting pregnant ONE WEEK after having a D&C!!

I'm just so happy and can't wait for next month's ultrasound! <3


----------



## Nina83

I'm so happy for you <3
That is great news!


----------



## ItsAWonder

Sounds like you are pregnant. However, they should do an ultrasound to rule out a Molar pregnancy which will continue to create hormones after a d&c. It's basically cells that continue to grow and produce hormones. It makes your levels go up and down but they haven't been tracking your enough to fully rule that out. I think the chance of this happening is only 1 in 10,000 so don't worry about it.

Most likely you are pregnant again!


----------



## Frodge

HEY!
it's been sooo long since i have updated! so much has been going on!
Today i am 34weeks and 3 days pregnant!
i have a super healthy baby boy :) due date is january 18th, but i think he will arrive sooner ;)
Doctor said he is super healthy and perfect size. 
I couldnt have asked for more!! <3


----------

